# PHI sent via postal mail, HIPAA compliant?



## lcohen4 (Aug 24, 2015)

Can you mail PHI through the USPS? if so are there requirements such as priority or registered mail? Can you use FEDex?  Any suggestions?


----------



## CatchTheWind (Oct 5, 2015)

Sorry for the delayed response; I just saw your question.  There is no problem about sending PHI via mail or FedEx. 

It is even permitted to send postcards, as long as you don't mention the patient's condition, what kind of tests they've had, etc.


----------

